# Italian youth?



## SG292H (Aug 1, 2015)

hi I have been doing some research into youth from different countries and I was just wondering about Italian youth. so my question is how are the youth in Italy different to youth in the UK or USA. are Italian youth very family orientated? what are Italian high schools like and is there much violence? lastly would you say the majority of youth in Italy are respectful and help their elders? thankyou for your feedback as I would just like to hear your opinions and experiences.


----------

